# Givenchy Antigona small soft lock-did this come in lambskin? Color questions as well....



## seeshells78

Hi all..I ordered a small Soft Antigona in Pearl Grey lambskin (as per description) from FWRD on sale. I received the dirty delete email stating item was OOS. My heart sank.
My Nordstrom associate found me the same bag but in calfskin, the color is "Cloud Grey" and on deeper discount. 
I couldn't find any intel on if this bag even came in lambskin (besides on FWRD's website) and why the shades of grey are named differently. Givenchy only shows calfskin and sugar goatskin. The only lambskin bags I've found are on FWRD. Is this weird? Does anyone have a soft Antigona in lambskin?


----------

